# When Did You First Feel Movement?



## Goolia

This question is for those who are in their 2nd trimester or have been pregnant before and remember what the movment felt like in the early days. 

For the last week or so (I am into my 15th week now), I have been feeling what I can only describe as light twiches in my lower belly. Totally painless and very light twitches...I can only feel it if I am laying down in certain positions and if I concentrate. It feels almost exactly like the kind of twitch you sometimes get in your eyelid if you are tired etc. 

I am not sure if these are muscle twitches from my uterus growing or if it is actual movement I am feeling. I have never been pregnant before, so I have no idea what early movment is like. Plus, I think 14/15 weeks is pretty dang early to be feeling anything (especially in a first pregnancy) - and I apparently have an anterior placenta, so that is supposed to prevent women from feeling much early on. 

So yes, I guess my question is: When did you ladies first feel movement, and if so, did any of you feel a twitchy sensation (instead of the usual "butterflies"/fluttery feeling people talk about)?


----------



## Ferne

I started feeling the baby at 14 weeks. Now at 15 weeks I'm feeling him at least once or twice a day. I describe it more as swooshes but you could definitely describe it at twitches.


----------



## Nrs2772

I started feeling the baby at 14 weeks. I am almost sure I felt flutters even before that, but I was definitely feeling her at 14 weeks.


----------



## Omi

i too felt it first at 14 weeks!


----------



## Beut

This is my 3rd pregnancy and i started feeling flutters from 14 weeks and coukdnt believe it and thought i was imagining it xx


----------



## Ferne

Now, at 15 weeks & 2 days, I am feeling the baby a lot. Many times throughout the day.


----------



## Borboleta

I felt him with 16 1/2 weeks. It felt to me like a little gentle touch inside my belly. Like a gentle rub:). Now for the past 2 weeks he kicks hard that makes my whole belly shake :haha:!


----------



## Jodes2011

With my 1st around 20 weeks which is the norm and with all my others it was around 16 weeks  x


----------



## polaris

My first pregnancy I first felt movement at 16 weeks but didn't feel movement regularly for another few weeks. I had an anterior placenta too. I don't think 15 weeks is too early to be feeling movement!


----------



## ZoeZo

I felt weird twitchy feeling last night! 14+ weeks, I thought it was just that, muscle twitch or wind moving! Fantastic! x


----------



## zofranks

I was 16 weeks when I started feeling what I can only describe as fizzing in my belly, this got stronger in week 17 then last week I started feeling the kicks properly, now I can feel bump kicking properly & other people can feel it through my belly too. I love this bit now, this is the first time I have been pregnant, I had a mc in Aug last year at 6 weeks, and I am really starting to enjoy the whole experience now.


----------



## MummyScobz

16 weeks


----------



## mumof9

this is baby #10 i felt flutters twice in week 11 and it certainly wasnt wind haha


----------



## Spanky_

I felt twitches in 15th week, then nothing at all until week 25 onwards!


----------

